# Need feed back



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

Trying to make a DIY pvc overflow for a 90G tank. I have been looking for 1and1/4" pipe but finding it hard to get...will 1" pipe work? or should have to go 1.5"

I am planning to use a 30G tank as sump (and a spare 20G tank). Just out of curiosity whats the minimum size sump needed for a 90G FOWLR tank.


----------

